# Suche Standfuß/Wandhalterung für 27" Samsung Odyssey G7



## dauerzocker1989 (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, wie der Titel bereits verrät suche ich einen alternativen Standfuß oder eine Wandhalterung für meinen neuen Odyssey G7.
Leider kenne ich mich hier überhaupt nicht aus.

Mir ist klar das ich einen Fuß/Halterung mit Vesa 100x100 benötige, soweit so gut.
Einen Monitorarm mit Schraubverschluss den man am Tisch befestigen kann fällt leider raus, das gibt der Tisch nicht her.
Ich besitze eine Ikea Tischplatte 150cm x 75cm falls das wichtig sein sollte.

Die eigenltiche Frage ist, was muss ich ungefähr ausgeben um etwas Vernünfiges zu bekommen, habt ihr evt. passende Produkte im Sinn?

Wichtig wäre mir das ich den Monitor nahe an die Wand platzieren kann, ich ihn aber auch mal näher zu mir schwenken kann. Des Weiteren muss er höhenverstellbar sein.
Genau genommen reichen mir die Ergonomiefunktionen des G7 (swifel nutze ich nie), leider ist der Standfuß einfach zu tief und zu breit, dadurch kann ich den Monitor nicht weit genug nach hinten schieben und komme mit meiner Maus ständig gegen den Standfuß beim spielen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge.


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich frage mal anders: Kann mir jemand eine Wandhalterung/Standfuß mit Vesa 100x100 und einer soliden Verarbeitungsqualität empfehlen? 
Schwenkbar, höhenverstellbar und im Falle einer Wandhalterung ausziehbar.


----------



## Freymuth (8. Dezember 2020)

dauerzocker1989 schrieb:


> Ich frage mal anders: Kann mir jemand eine Wandhalterung/Standfuß mit Vesa 100x100 und einer soliden Verarbeitungsqualität empfehlen?
> Schwenkbar, höhenverstellbar und im Falle einer Wandhalterung ausziehbar.



Moin,

schau dir mal die Newstar FPMA-W835 Halterung an. Gibt es bspw. auch auf Amazon. 
Ist schwenkbar (180°) , neigbar (30°) und drehbar (360°). 

Es werden folgende VESA Normen unterstützt: 75x75, 100x100, 200x100, 200x200 mm

Und das wichtigste: max. Tragkraft laut Datenblatt: max. 20 Kg. Dein Monitor wiegt ja auch seine ~10kg.





dauerzocker1989 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren muss er höhenverstellbar sein.


Höhenverstellbar ist der Newstar nicht.

Das ist bei einer Wandhalterung nicht so einfach. Da schau dir mal die Dataflex 52.052 auf Amazon an. 

Oder aus dem Premium-Segment eine von Humanscale:





						Humanscale M8 schwenkbare Wandhalterung (M8HB1S) schwarz
					

Humanscale M8 schwenkbare Wandhalterung (M8HB1S) schwarz ✔ Kostenloser Versand ✔ schnelle Lieferung ✔ VESA, Monitor Halterung Wand




					www.humanscale.shop


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Dezember 2020)

Kann dir leider nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungen dienen. Aber wenn man deine Kriterien bei Geizhals eingibt, kommt eine überschaubare Liste bei raus. Die meisten - und dabei überwiegend guten bis sehr guten - Bewertungen hat die Arctic W1-3D. Die ist auch nicht so teuer, also vielleicht einfach mal einen Versuch wert. 






						Monitore Halterungen mit Typ: Wandhalterung, Mobilität: ausziehbar/höhenverstellbar/schwenkbar, Bildschirmgröße: 27", VESA: 100x100, Anzahl Monitore: 1 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Monitore Halterungen mit Typ: Wandhalterung, Mobilität: ausziehbar/höhenverstellbar/schwenkbar, Bildschirmgröße: 27", VESA: 100x100, Anzahl Monitore: 1




					geizhals.de


----------



## dauerzocker1989 (9. Dezember 2020)

Freymuth schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schau dir mal die Newstar FPMA-W835 Halterung an. Gibt es bspw. auch auf Amazon.
> Ist schwenkbar (180°) , neigbar (30°) und drehbar (360°).
> ...


Die Wandhalterung muss leider höhenverstellbar sein, die anderen beiden sehen nicht schlecht aus.
Ich sollte evt. noch erwähnen das ich eher im Bereich bis 100€ suche.
Falls es notwenig ist auch etwas mehr, aber eher ungern.
Die Humanscale kostet mehr wie mein Monitor 



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kann dir leider nicht mit eigenen Erfahrungen dienen. Aber wenn man deine Kriterien bei Geizhals eingibt, kommt eine überschaubare Liste bei raus. Die meisten - und dabei überwiegend guten bis sehr guten - Bewertungen hat die Arctic W1-3D. Die ist auch nicht so teuer, also vielleicht einfach mal einen Versuch wert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Filter habe ich auch schon endeckt, suche halt eher eine Halterung wo Leute hier aus dem Forum gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht haben.


----------

